# Smoked Chicken Cordon Bleu



## Ask-A-Butcher (Feb 7, 2008)

Tired of the same old boring chicken?? With just a little effort you can have a top notch meal like this 

I flattened the chicken breast with my hand after butterflying with a sharp knife.







I've sprinkled the breast with some Dizzy Dust and some ham & cheese that I had on hand. Use your imagination here.....your favorite seasoning, swiss or cheddar cheese, smoked ham or prosciutto, etc...the sky is the limit here.






I have carefully rolled up the breast, not too tight or the ham & cheese will squish out. I've tied them, again not too tight, with some butcher's twine. Note:food netting would work great for this!






Time for more Dizzy Dust, some EVOO (extra virgin olive oil) and I topped it off with some crumbled garlic/parmesan Pita chips. 






They went on the grill indirect at 375° for approximately 40 minutes. I added just a touch of pecan wood for extra flavor.






This tasted just as good as it looked  Chicken Cordon Bleu, copper carrots, steamed asparagus and some fresh tomato salad. A Lindeman's Chardonnay rounded out the meal.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Feb 7, 2008)

that certainly looks yummy. what is dizzy dust?


----------



## texasgirl (Feb 7, 2008)

OH YUMMY!!! That looks absolutely delicious!! Good job!

Is this dizzy dust?


----------



## Ask-A-Butcher (Feb 7, 2008)

texasgirl said:


> OH YUMMY!!! That looks absolutely delicious!! Good job!
> 
> Is this dizzy dust?



That is it


----------



## john a (Feb 8, 2008)

Looks might good Mr Butcher


----------



## babetoo (Feb 8, 2008)

*chicken*

that looks just wonderful. where do u live? i am coming for dinner. lol


babe


----------



## Bacardi (Mar 1, 2008)

An alternative to butterflying and tying is to use a parring knife to make the smallest possible incision.  Once you get the blade deep into the meat, rotate it back and forth which slices the inner meat but does not increase the incision point.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Mar 2, 2008)

Ask-A-Butcher said:


> That is it


ooh that is dizzy dust !


----------

